# Konjunktiv II, um Zweifel auszudrücken



## dec-sev

Hola:
1. Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.

2. Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.

Im ersten Fall wird die Aussage ganz neutral weitergegeben;der Sachverhalt kann stimmen oder auch nicht.
Sprachlich wird diese neutrale Haltung durch den Konjunktiv I zum Ausdruck gebracht.
 Im zweiten Fall hat der Sprecher erhebliche Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage; deshalb benutzt er den Konjunktiv II, um diese Ungewissheit sprachlich zu verdeutlichen.
Quelle.

Creo que tradiciendo la primera oración hay que usar el indicativo: "Susana asegura que aprendió ayer treinta palabras nuevas", pero, ¿cómo se expresa esa idea de las dudas que la persona tiene acerca de lo que le dicen? En alemán, según aquella página, se usa den Konjunktiv II, ¿qué forma se usa en español?
​


----------



## ErOtto

Pienso que en español haríamos la diferencia usando un verbo "menos contundente", no usando un tiempo verbal distinto.

1. Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
Susana afirma que ayer (por la) tarde aprendió 30 nuevas palabras.

2. Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
Susana dice que... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## jordi picarol

dec-sev said:


> Hola:
> 1. Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
> 
> 2. Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
> 
> Im ersten Fall wird die Aussage ganz neutral weitergegeben;der Sachverhalt kann stimmen oder auch nicht.
> Sprachlich wird diese neutrale Haltung durch den Konjunktiv I zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> Im zweiten Fall hat der Sprecher erhebliche Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage; deshalb benutzt er den Konjunktiv II, um diese Ungewissheit sprachlich zu verdeutlichen.
> Quelle.
> 
> Creo que tradiciendo la primera oración hay que usar el indicativo: "Susana asegura que aprendió ayer treinta palabras nuevas", pero, ¿cómo se expresa esa idea de las dudas que la persona tiene acerca de lo que le dicen? En alemán, según aquella página, se usa den Konjunktiv II, ¿qué forma se usa en español?
> ​


Una forma de expresar la duda o inseguridad que indicas en el segundo caso,puede ser en español:
Según Susana,ayer por la tarde aprendió...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ErOtto

jordi picarol said:


> ...Según Susana,ayer por la tarde aprendió...


 
Otra opción muy usada, ¡sí señor!


----------



## dec-sev

jordi picarol said:


> Una forma de expresar la duda o inseguridad que indicas en el segundo caso,puede ser en español:
> Según Susana,ayer por la tarde aprendió...
> Saludos
> Jordi


¿Es verdad que "según" expresa una duda? Siempre pensaba que "según" era una palabra comletamente neutral para indicar un fuente de información, por ejemplo "según mi diccionario". 
Ninguno de los dos idiomas es mi lengua materna, pero según  aquella página el Konjunktiv II expresa "*erhebliche Zweifel* am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage", mientras que, que yo sepa, no es el caso con "según". ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## jordi picarol

"Según"tiene varios matices.Puedes mirarlos en el DRAE.Según parece,estás familiarizado con el español y con el alemán.Según esto,seguramente sabes lo importante que es matizar en cuestiones de lenguaje,puesto que todo es,según se mire.Tomemos por ejemplo la frase con la cual comienzas tu comentario:"¿Es verdad que "según" expresa duda?".La respuesta no puede ser otra que: según,depende.
Según PUEDE usarse para expresar duda.De hecho lo hace en el ejemplo que te pongo,
corroborado por ErOtto.De todos modos una contundencia en la expresión de la duda como la que se puede dar en alemán con el Konjunktiv II,"erhebliche Zweifel",requeriría en español matizar un poco más la expresión,añadiendo por ejemplo otra frase del tipo:...,pero vete a saber,pero quién sabe,pero yo lo dudo,etc.etc. En una conversación,por regla general,el matiz viene dado por el tono que se usa al decirlo y no es necesario añadir nada.En un plano más literario,también podemos expresar esa duda comenzando con frases como:si nos fiamos de lo que dice...,si damos crédito a lo que afirma...,si es verdad lo que nos cuenta...En fin,no se cómo se hará en ruso,pero como ves en español hay varías posibilidades "según" lo que se quiera dar a entender y cómo se quiera dar a entender. Nosotros,en la vida corriente y moliente,no tenemos con esto ningún tipo de problemas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> ...el Konjunktiv II expresa "*erhebliche Zweifel* am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage"...


 
En el ejemplo que pones:
Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt

sólo conozco un forma en español de expresar *erhebliche Zweifel*:

Susana dice que ayer (por la) tarde aprendió 30 nuevas palabras, pero (yo) lo dudo

o

Dudo que Susana aprendiera 30 nuevas palabras, tal como dice/afirma.

EDIT:

Creo  haber encontrado lo que buscas. 

1. Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
Susana afirma que ayer (por la) tarde aprendió 30 nuevas palabras.

2. Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
Susana dice/afirma haber aprendido 30 nuevas palabras ayer (por la) tarde.

Saludos
Er


----------



## dec-sev

¡Gracias por las respuestas!
Pensaba como posilbe solución introducir palabras como "lo dudo" o "supestamente" - lo que haría en ruso, dicho de paso - para expresar una duda. Miré el diccionario del WR:

Según se dice lo habría visitado esa mañana.


Parece que se puede usar "según se dice" + "perfecto potencial" para expresar una duda.
Pero en este caso no está claro quién dice que ella lo visitó. 

¿Se puede decir "Según Susana, habría aprendido 30 nuveas palabras ayer por la tarde"? Quiéro decir, ¿expresaría esa formulación una duda?


> Susana dice/afirma haber aprendido 30 nuevas palabras ayer (por la) tarde.


¿Estás seguro due que  al traducir la frase en alemán el traductor emplearía el Konjuntiv II? En mi manual de español no hay ninguna mención de que el infinitivo perfecto pueda expresar una duda.


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> ¿Estás seguro due que al traducir la frase en alemán el traductor emplearía el Konjuntiv II?


 
No, seguro no estoy. 

Wie würdest Du "Susana _afirma haber aprendido_ 30 nuevas palabras ayer tarde" übersetzen?


----------



## dec-sev

ErOtto said:


> Wie würdest Du "Susana _afirma haber aprendido_ 30 nuevas palabras ayer tarde" übersetzen?


 Ich würde den Kununktiv 1 benutzen, wie im Sazt No 1:

1. Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.

Aber, was haber + pp angeht, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Als ich schon gesagt habe, gibt es nichts in meinem Lehrbuch, was sagte, dass diese Form einem Satz eine Nuance des Zweifels, verliehen könnte. Ich behaupte nichts; vielleicht, ist es ein Versehen meines Lehrbuches.


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> Ich behaupte nichts; vielleicht, ist es ein Versehen meines Lehrbuches.


 
Lehrbuch? Was ist das? 

Ich kann dir auf Anhieb kein Lehrbuch oder Quelle nennen. Werde mal schauen ob ich etwas finde.

Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass im "alltagsspanisch"  

Susana _afirma haber aprendido_ ayer = Según dice Susana, ayer aprendió

entspricht.

Dem zu Folge, würde ich die Konstruktion

Susanne behauptet, sie hätte gestern...

benutzen.


----------



## Geviert

> ¿Es verdad que "según" expresa una duda? Siempre pensaba que  "según" era una palabra comletamente neutral para indicar un fuente de  información, por ejemplo "según mi diccionario".


En efecto, es neutral. _"_Según mi diccionario_"_* no expresa* en ningún modo duda en este caso porque, tiene función preposicional. Tampoco es correcto compreder el _indirekte Rede_ en términos de mera "duda". 

En la frase: 

Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.

_*Según *Susana, ayer por la tarde aprendió..._
_Según se dice lo habría visitado esa mañana_
_Según Susana, habría aprendido 30 nuveas palabras ayer por la tarde_

no pongo en duda  lo que afirma Susana, simplemente estoy refiriendo lo que ella afirma. Es necesario distinguir correctamente, en castellano, entre la función preposicional y la forma elíptica de _según_. Muchas veces el problema no está en comprender bien o mal el alemán, sino en recordar bien las reglas de la propia lengua. No es, entonces, una cuestión de "matices" (en pintura tal vez), tampoco en el caso de _indireckte Rede. 

_*K. II: Irrealität und Potenzialität (nicht Zweifel): *der  Sprecher hat nicht erhebliche Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner  Aussage, sondern nur will seine Aussage als etwas nur Vorgestelltes,  etwas Mögliches verstanden wissen.   
La regla será por lo tanto:

*K.I:*

Susanne behauptet, sie habe gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt.
 
Susana *afirma *que ayer (por la) tarde aprendió 30 nuevas palabras. (Erotto)



--------------
Erotto, a ver qué te parece esta forma:*

*Susana _afirma haber aprendido_ 30 nuevas palabras ayer tarde

Susana behauptet, gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt zu haben.


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> En efecto, es neutral. _"_Según mi diccionario_"_* no expresa* en ningún modo duda en este caso porque, tiene función preposicional. Tampoco es correcto compreder el _indirekte Rede_ en términos de mera "duda".


 
No estoy de acuerdo (en parte). 
Es cierto que *según* no tiene ninguna acepción clara que indique duda, sin embargo, en el español hablado muchas veces se usa en ese sentido. Ese *según* equivale a _"no tengo ninguna razón objetiva para dudar de, pero"_. 
Es evidente que muchas veces los diccionarios no pueden abarcar todas las acepciones e _interpretaciones_ de los términos que recogen.
Ahora, si lo tomamos desde el punto de vista purista del lenguaje normativo español... tienes razón: no expresa en ningún modo duda. 




Geviert said:


> Erotto, a ver qué te parece esta forma:
> 
> Susana _afirma haber aprendido_ 30 nuevas palabras ayer tarde
> Susana behauptet, gestern Abend 30 neue Vokabeln gelernt zu haben.


 
Evidentemente, también se puede traducir así. De hecho, tampoco veo "mucha diferencia" entre:

behauptet ... hätte gelernt

y

behauptet ... gelernt zu haben


----------



## Geviert

> sin embargo, en el español hablado muchas veces se usa en ese sentido. Ese *según* equivale a _"no tengo ninguna razón objetiva para dudar de, pero"_.
> Es evidente que muchas veces los diccionarios no pueden abarcar todas las acepciones e _interpretaciones_ de los términos que recogen.
> Ahora, si lo tomamos desde el punto de vista purista del lenguaje  normativo español... tienes razón: no expresa en ningún modo duda.


Ahoi ErOtto!

ja, hast Du Recht. Ich habe eben das geschrieben, was Du hier schreibst, aber vielleicht ein bisschen kryptisch. Was Du hier mit *según *als _"no tengo ninguna razón objetiva para dudar de, pero"_ meinst, bezieht sich auf die sog. forma *elíptica *de _según _(s. Kommentar). Also kein _purismo, _sondern nur eine vernünftige Unterscheidung zwischen _función elíptica_ und _función preposicional_ v. _según_.

¡saludos!


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Ahoi ErOtto!
> 
> ja, hast Du Recht. Ich habe eben das geschrieben, was Du hier schreibst, aber vielleicht ein bisschen kryptisch. Was Du hier mit *según *als _"no tengo ninguna razón objetiva para dudar de, pero"_ meinst, bezieht sich auf die sog. forma *elíptica *de _según _(s. Kommentar). Also kein _purismo, _sondern nur eine vernünftige Unterscheidung zwischen _función elíptica_ und _función preposicional_ v. _según_.
> 
> ¡saludos!


¿Qué tiene que ver aquí el concepto "elíptica"?
*elipsis**.*
(Del lat. _ellipsis,_ y este del gr. ἔλλειψις, falta).

*1. *f._ Gram._ Figura de construcción, que consiste en omitir en la oración una o más palabras, necesarias para la recta construcción gramatical, pero no para que resulte claro el sentido.
*2. *f._ Gram._ Supresión de algún elemento lingüístico del discurso sin contradecir las reglas gramaticales; p. ej., _Juan ha leído el mismo libro que Pedro (ha leído)._




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver aquí el concepto "elíptica"?
> *elipsis**.*
> (Del lat. _ellipsis,_ y este del gr. ἔλλειψις, falta).
> 
> *1. *f._ Gram._ Figura de construcción, que consiste en omitir en la oración una o más palabras, necesarias para la recta construcción gramatical, pero no para que resulte claro el sentido.
> *2. *f._ Gram._ Supresión de algún elemento lingüístico del discurso sin contradecir las reglas gramaticales; p. ej., _Juan ha leído el mismo libro que Pedro (ha leído)._



Hola Jordi,

_elíptica _quiere decir: 

*1. *f._ Gram._ Figura de construcción, que consiste en omitir  en la oración una o más palabras, necesarias para la recta construcción  gramatical, pero no para que resulte claro el sentido.
*2. *f._ Gram._ Supresión de algún elemento lingüístico del discurso sin contradecir las reglas gramaticales; p. ej., _Juan ha leído el mismo libro que Pedro (ha leído).

_trata ahora de aplicarlo a los dos casos de _según_.


----------



## ErOtto

jordi picarol said:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver aquí el concepto "elíptica"?


 
Pienso / Supongo * que se refiere a esto:



> *según**.*
> (Del lat. _secundum_).
> 
> *8. *prep. Con carácter adverbial y en frases elípticas, indica eventualidad o contingencia. _Iré o me quedaré, según._


 

* dos ejemplos más de palabras _neutras_ que se usan _también_ para expresar duda (en este caso la mía de si lo he entendido bien).


----------



## Geviert

> *según**.*
> (Del lat. _secundum_).
> 
> *8. *prep. Con carácter adverbial y en frases elípticas, indica eventualidad o contingencia. _Iré o me quedaré, según._


  

_summa cum laude para ErOtto_


----------

